# pharo.org on freebsd?



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

Any hope of smalltalk like pharo or squeak on freebsd?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2017)

lang/pharo

lang/squeak

lang/smalltalk


----------



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> lang/pharo
> 
> lang/squeak
> 
> lang/smalltalk




pharo 6.0 is out and its 64 bit enabled!
pharo.org

heh
so port a wee bit stale.......


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2017)

azathoth  There is a maintainer. You might contact him and ask him his status. He hasn't done anything in just over a year. Maybe because no one's shown an interest and you can perk him up.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> azathoth  There is a maintainer. You might contact him and ask him his status. He hasn't done anything in just over a year. Maybe because no one's shown an interest and you can perk him up.


 Sent an email asking


----------



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Sent an email asking


Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.pis. 
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses. 
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out. 

<mutoh@openedu.org>: 
Sorry, no mailbox here by that name. (#5.1.1) 


http://www.freshports.org/lang/pharo

ruh roh


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2017)

Then he's moved on without notifying anyone. You should submit a Problem Report(PR) so he can be removed from that.

It looks like Pharo is just a wrapper around lang/squeak. It might be easy to find someone to pick that up who's interested in SmallTalk.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Then he's moved on without notifying anyone. You should submit a Problem Report(PR) so he can be removed from that.
> 
> It looks like Pharo is just a wrapper around lang/squeak. It might be easy to find someone to pick that up who's interested in SmallTalk.



www.pharo.org and www.squeak.org   are two competing free smalltalks!      some interesting web frameworks that run on either include: http://www.aidaweb.si/ and http://www.seaside.st/

Created the bug: PR 220536


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't know that you can say they compete when pharo uses squeak as a build and run dependency.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I don't know that you can say they compete when pharo uses squeak as a build and run dependency.


Where did you read that?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharo

Pharo is completely different fork of squeak that is a different codebase it seems.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Where did you read that?


The lang/pharo port's Makefile lists it as a run dependency:

```
RUN_DEPENDS= squeak:lang/squeak
```


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The lang/pharo port's Makefile lists it as a run dependency:
> 
> ```
> RUN_DEPENDS= squeak:lang/squeak
> ```


so?
That's an ancient port.
I'm talking about pharo 6.0
see the wikipedia


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 8, 2017)

If they have changed and no longer need squeak as a dependency then, well, I don't know what you want us to say. If you want pharo on FreeBSD, you'll need to see if you can find an interested person to create an updated port for it or do it yourself.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 10, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> If they have changed and no longer need squeak as a dependency then, well, I don't know what you want us to say. If you want pharo on FreeBSD, you'll need to see if you can find an interested person to create an updated port for it or do it yourself.


Hmmm I wonder how tuff that will be.


----------



## andoluca (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi. This is my first post. I Used OctoPkg to install Pharo in my NomadBSD. And now ?  How do i open Pharo ? Beginner question


----------

